# APC: Apache zeigt nur leere seite an



## MaxivB (10. August 2009)

Hi,

Ich habe das Addon APC via PECL installiert und in der php.ini eingetragen, nun zeigt mir Apache2 nurnoch eine leere Seite an...

Meine /var/log/apache2/error.log:

```
[...][Mon Aug 10 16:05:30 2009] [notice] caught SIGTERM, shutting down
PHP Warning:  Cannot open '/etc/php5/apache2/extra/browscap.ini' for reading in Unknown on line 0
PHP Warning:  Cannot load module 'XCache' because conflicting module 'apc' is already loaded in Unknown on line 0
[Mon Aug 10 16:05:31 2009] [notice] mod_python: Creating 8 session mutexes based on 150 max processes and 0 max threads.
[Mon Aug 10 16:05:31 2009] [notice] mod_python: using mutex_directory /tmp
[Mon Aug 10 16:05:31 2009] [warn] mod_rewrite: Running external rewrite maps without defining a RewriteLock is DANGEROUS!
[Mon Aug 10 16:05:31 2009] [warn] mod_rewrite: Running external rewrite maps without defining a RewriteLock is DANGEROUS!
[Mon Aug 10 16:05:32 2009] [notice] Apache/2.2.9 (Debian) PHP/5.2.6-1+lenny3 with Suhosin-Patch mod_python/3.3.1 Python/2.5.2 mod_ruby/1.2.6 Ruby/1.8.7(2008-08-11) mod_ssl/2.2.9 OpenSSL/0.9.8g configured -- resuming normal operations[Mon Aug 10 16:05:32 2009] [notice] child pid 23573 exit signal Segmentation fault (11)[Mon Aug 10 16:05:33 2009] [notice] child pid 23574 exit signal Segmentation fault (11)
[...]
```

Was muss ich ändern, damit es fuktioniert?


----------

